# My colorado video



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fixed that for ya!


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

I cannot tell any advice as I lack any  But thanks for the video, I personally like to watch snowboarding videos!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

One key component missing from this video: hot tub footage of that pizza-eating, beer-drinking, snowboarding hottie. Chest mount works great for this footage. Knee mount works well, too.


----------



## macheterider (Feb 21, 2018)

ctoma said:


> One key component missing from this video: hot tub footage of that pizza-eating, beer-drinking, snowboarding hottie. Chest mount works great for this footage. Knee mount works well, too.


Haha shiittt.. she is beautiful that's for sure. She spent the entire day at Copper working  but she was so amazing and was just happy that I was happy as it was my birthday. I'm in the middle of teaching her to ride this season. Thanks for watching!


----------



## macheterider (Feb 21, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Fixed that for ya!


Thanks bro! It wouldn't let me post a link due to my low post history, so I thought I was smart in getting around it, haha. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like fun. Extra points for Gang Starr, would have been double for:

https://youtu.be/MWja8kE_TB4


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

macheterider said:


> Haha shiittt.. she is beautiful that's for sure. She spent the entire day at Copper working  but she was so amazing and was just happy that I was happy as it was my birthday. *I'm in the middle of teaching her to ride this season*. Thanks for watching!


I see trouble ahead...


----------



## macheterider (Feb 21, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> Looks like fun. Extra points for Gang Starr, would have been double for:
> 
> https://youtu.be/MWja8kE_TB4


Hell yeah! Rest In Peace Guru:crying:


----------



## macheterider (Feb 21, 2018)

Varza said:


> I see trouble ahead...


Haha, what do you mean by that? It definitely takes patience, and also being able to accept that you took a trip to the mountain and aren't able to ride the way you normally do. Other than that it's actually quite fun and brings us closer as we have an activity that we can do together other than watch Netflix and eat pizza.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

macheterider said:


> Haha, what do you mean by that? It definitely takes patience, and also being able to accept that you took a trip to the mountain and aren't able to ride the way you normally do. Other than that it's actually quite fun and brings us closer as we have an activity that we can do together other than watch Netflix and eat pizza.


1. While you maybe can ride, you aren't insta-qualified to teach others to ride. 
2. I've seen too many intermediate boyfriends trying to teach their girlfriends and it's the blind leading the blind! "you're doing great!" - she immediately falls. Makes me cringe every time. Skiers and boarders both. 
3. I've heard people complain about how "whenever I ski with a girl, she gets stuck, complains that "there's too much snow", blah blah, they suck". Me: "yeah, that's probably because the only instruction she ever got was from her boyfriend". See #1 & 2
4. The nature of your relationship. If you put her into a lesson, she will have qualified professional AND complete stranger telling her what to do. If it's you, then YOU are telling her what to do. Um, fun times?

She will improve faster, be able to join you on your runs and have WAY, WAAAAY more fun if you get her in lessons. Then you can ride with her as she practices the skills she learned.


----------



## macheterider (Feb 21, 2018)

Varza said:


> 1. While you maybe can ride, you aren't insta-qualified to teach others to ride.
> 2. I've seen too many intermediate boyfriends trying to teach their girlfriends and it's the blind leading the blind! "you're doing great!" - she immediately falls. Makes me cringe every time. Skiers and boarders both.
> 3. I've heard people complain about how "whenever I ski with a girl, she gets stuck, complains that "there's too much snow", blah blah, they suck". Me: "yeah, that's probably because the only instruction she ever got was from her boyfriend". See #1 & 2
> 4. The nature of your relationship. If you put her into a lesson, she will have qualified professional AND complete stranger telling her what to do. If it's you, then YOU are telling her what to do. Um, fun times?
> ...


Hmm, well alright then. She is definitely able to keep up well without any lessons and only teaching from me, but thanks for the advice, I think I get what you're trying to say... I taught myself, and would never put her through a lesson at the local mountain that we go to together, ha


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

macheterider said:


> Hmm, well alright then. She is definitely able to keep up well without any lessons and only teaching from me, but thanks for the advice, I think I get what you're trying to say... I taught myself, and would never put her through a lesson at the local mountain that we go to together, ha


Well yes, some of it definitely does hinge on the quality of the ski school at the place you're at.


----------



## MaxCravesPow (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks pretty good man! Although I sure am glad very few east coasters bother to really ride trees or pow. Keeps me in fresh patches for long after a storm.


----------



## ramzi.sen (Feb 3, 2020)

Varza said:


> 1. While you maybe can ride, you aren't insta-qualified to teach others to ride.
> 2. I've seen too many intermediate boyfriends trying to teach their girlfriends and it's the blind leading the blind! "you're doing great!" - she immediately falls. Makes me cringe every time. Skiers and boarders both.
> 3. I've heard people complain about how "whenever I ski with a girl, she gets stuck, complains that "there's too much snow", blah blah, they suck". Me: "yeah, that's probably because the only instruction she ever got was from her boyfriend". See #1 & 2
> 4. The nature of your relationship. If you put her into a lesson, she will have qualified professional AND complete stranger telling her what to do. If it's you, then YOU are telling her what to do. Um, fun times?
> ...


thanks for the advice,she is definitely able to keep up well without any lessons and only teaching from me, but thanks again , I think I get what you're trying to say


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Old thread, necromancer.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ctoma said:


> One key component missing from this video: hot tub footage of that pizza-eating, beer-drinking, snowboarding hottie. Chest mount works great for this footage. Knee mount works well, too.


Funny that's exactly what I was thinking as well.
I just skimmed through the rest of the video looking for more of her.
That mtn looks really flat.


TT


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Winter Park is super flat. Lots of cat tracking everywhere.


----------

